# Injections in the belly



## Emmal31 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm starting to think that I shouldn't inject in the stomache anymore I've had a couple of nasty bruses lately and it bleeds everytime I do it now I'm 22 weeks so almost 6 months so getting quite big 

Was just wondering what other pregnant diabetics do or have done about injecting in the stomache whether you've carried on doing it until the end or stopped injecting in the stomache in the end months? 

Thanks
Emma xxx


----------



## allisonb (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Emma

I've always injected in my stomache, throughout pregnancy.  I'm not as far on as you but seem to remember with my last pregnancy I get more bleeding from injecting when I was bigger and assume that's because nerves and veins are stretched more?  I very occasionally inject in my thigh but fine that I need a brand new needle otherwise it hurts!

Hope you're enjoying your bump....I love being pregnant.....it feels very special doesn't it?


----------



## coldclarity (Oct 15, 2009)

I was told to avoid my stomach, and used my legs and mostly my arms.


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello...

I was told it was fine to inject in my tummy, there would be no problem baby wise as the needle length vs depth to baby etc meant no risk of contact...that said, I only got to 33 weeks before PET kicked in, I had excess fluid anyway (he still loves swimming lol!) & the placenta was at the front, so baby was pretty well cushioned anyway! I hate injecting in my thighs (very sensitive after years of reactions to humulin injections & an op to remove injection site deposits) & am too clumsy to inject usefully in my arms, so I just stuck with the tum! 

I don't remember bleeding / bruising more than usual though, even though I had a humungus bump (how many comments did I get about twins etc...no, not twins, I'm just huge, F off!!)

Not sure if that helps at all?!!

Hope you're doing ok otherwise!


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for your replies.

Twitchy your response was quite amusing 

Alison,

Yeah i'm really enjoying being pregnant it does feel very special indeed 

hope your both doing well with your pregnancy's xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 19, 2009)

Had quite a funny moment yesterday when i was injecting in my belly my little girl kicked me right where i was doing it as if to say don't put that thing anywhere near me lol  don't really blame her x


----------

